# Studs showing through drywall



## Grisu (Jul 12, 2015)

We are in the process of redoing the kids room when I encountered a problem that has me stumped. On one wall we can clearly see the outline of the studs through the wall. As you can see in the pictures it is not just the nails but several studs. They are evenly spaced 16" apart. With some searching I found the problem of "ghosting" at exterior wall studs when a cold stud attracts moisture and with it dirt. However, I went over one area with sandpaper and it clearly reveals the outline suggesting it is not just some dirt sticking to the surface. You can maybe also make out in the second picture that the actual paint is raised. 

Is there any solution to this short of hanging new drywall? Or should I just smooth it out as best as I can, paint it and hope for the best? Thanks!


----------



## DougA (Jul 12, 2015)

My guess is that you have a moisture problem behind the drywall.  If it were me, I would remove the drywall and find out how bad the moisture problem is, fix it and install new moisture barrier, a sheet of foam insulation and new drywall.  If you don't want to do that, then as a *minimum*, I would apply a sealant paint
http://www.homedepot.com/p/KILZ-PRE...imer-Sealer-and-Stain-Blocker-13941/100371291


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, my concern would be moisture issues, maybe mold. I would open up a couple holes and do some exploratory surgery there. Wear a mask.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 12, 2015)

Its a pretty darn good indication that you have some significant thermal issues in that exterior wall. Metal studs are great for interior walls but they should be banned for exterior walls unless used in staggered construction. They are just too good at transferring heat. I would strip the drywall off the exterior walls and make sure the insulation isn't wet and is done up to snuff, then install 1/2" of isoboard on the interior and make sure all seams and nail holes are sealed with foil tape, then drywall on top. While you are at it redo any exterior outlets with foam boxes and seal them tight.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 13, 2015)

Is it 3/8 drywall or 1/2"?


----------



## semipro (Jul 13, 2015)

I second the concern about moisture in the wall.  The moisture itself, or the mold growth enabled by the presence of water may be affecting (expanding) the drywall.  
The gloss on your wall may mean that the paint is not very water permeable which may be helping to trap water within the wall. It appears shiny enough that it might even be oil based.   In moisture prone areas less than high gloss latex paints are recommended to allow wall drying.


----------



## Grisu (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the helpful responses. I already feared that this could be the sign of a more serious problem. My wife won't be happy when I tell here that we have to delay finishing the room.  (Not to mention that I was not really prepared for mold remediation and hanging new drywall either.) I'll investigate and then proceed from there. 


gzecc said:


> Is it 3/8 drywall or 1/2"?



If it is the same as around the house it would be 1/2". There is an outlet in that wall so I can take a measurement to make sure. 


semipro said:


> The gloss on your wall may mean that the paint is not very water permeable which may be helping to trap water within the wall. It appears shiny enough that it might even be oil based. In moisture prone areas less than high gloss latex paints are recommended to allow wall drying.



The paint was still from the previous owners and I don't know enough about the different types to tell which one was used. The room itself should not be that prone to moisture; it's the kid's bedroom and only used at night. I am wondering whether moisture is coming up from the foundation. That wall is on the uphill side and we had some very wet springs the last years. A year ago several basements in our neighborhood flooded although we were lucky. Our garage (which is under the bedroom) stayed mostly dry; I only saw once what looked like a wet spot.


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2015)

Hopefully it's just rust transferring through the drywall due to condensation and no mold yet. Some exploratory surgery will tell.


----------

